# Skype webcam issues?



## Skittle (Oct 20, 2010)

I've been having a lot of issues with my webcam and skype. It works fine on everything else but with skype, half the time it never opens or freezes constantly and never unfreezes. I have tried looking at the drivers and they are all up to date. Trying to open the webcam settings in Skype causes the program to lock and stop working.

USB 2.0 1.3M UVC WebCam is what my computer says it is. There is no way for me to mess with it since it is built into the top of the computer.

Halp?


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 20, 2010)

If the webcam works for everything webcam-aware except Skype, then removing, reinstalling, and reconfiguring Skype (with a reboot between each phase) is the only suggestion that comes to mind.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 21, 2010)

I uninstalled and reinstalled Skype, updated to the latest version, etc.

Yet when I still click webcam settings the whole thing shuts down and stops responding the moment I click the option.


----------



## Mike-Wolf (Mar 19, 2011)

have you tried updating your skype or if possible having  windows search for the drivers for the webcam?  worse case it could just be a glitched webcam and using a different one might solve the issue. I know that the past few versions of skype fixed a large number of issues, including i believe skype freezing during webcam usage.


----------



## FurryJackman (Mar 21, 2011)

Downgrade to version 4.2.0.169 of Skype and see if it's still happening. The new Skype doesn't play nice with certain types of webcams and virtual webcam software.

If you're running fine on the older Skype, make sure to block in your Windows Firewall the IP address 204.9.163.158 on both inbound and outbound rules to prevent it from auto-updating.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 21, 2011)

The issue was fixed back in October when I made this post.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 21, 2011)

Thread closed, resolved.


----------

